# First Family Photo



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Unfortunately, there are several missing from the picture. However, here are my zombie family members before they were placed in my front yard last night. Well, it is most of them.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What a charming family!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Those are great!:jol:


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I'd say they have your eyes but most of them don't seem to have any... hahaha very cool!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

What a wonderfully ROTTEN family.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Ready to take the picture...Ok..on the count of three, everyone say 'meat'


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice shot!!!!!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

nice family indeed!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

MMM Zombies.>>


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Lovely family..
I would have them over for cards any day!


----------

